# Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...



## Waldi (28. Dezember 2004)

... sollte das doch eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen sein. 
Ich habe bei meinen letzten Versuchen an der Knock auch endlich mal wieder ein paar mal Erfolg gehabt und einige gute Fische bis fast an die 50 cm gelandet. Bei größeren Dorschen schaue ich oft gleich nach, was der Dicke denn so im Magen hat, wenn er sich nicht gleich bei der Landung freiwillig übergibt. Das mache ich eigentlich schon immer, denn manchmal sind da echt noch gute Köder zu ergattern. In den letzten Jahren waren das zu fast 100%  Krabben. Selten überhaupt mal ein Fischchen. Doch zuletzt war ich überrascht als aus jedem Dorschmagen eine handvoll Miniflundern zum Vorschein kamen. Das muß doch heißen, daß die Lütten zu tausenden da sind, und in den nächsten Jahren auch mal was für die Pfanne drinn ist. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie schnell so ne Flunder wächst. Die Lütten sind gerade mal so 3 bis 5 cm lang. Ich nehme wohl an, daß das der Jahrgang 2004 ist.
Ein Foto gibts heute abend, ist noch bei Sohnemann in der Digi.
Konnte denn jemand ähnliches bei den Nordseedorschen feststellen?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

hallo waldi !
ich weiss nur, dass der plattfischbestand der ostsee im allgemeinen sehr sehr gut ist. so gut wie lange nicht mehr. nordsee sieht wohl ähnlich aus schätze ich


----------



## chippog (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

das höre ich mit etwas neid und freue mich sehr für euch! hoffentlich wird es hier an schwedens westküste auch mal wieder besser!!! skitfiske aus göteborg


----------



## Waldi (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin,
hier endlich mal die Fotos von Jäger und Gejagte.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

sieht ja süß aus die kleine turbo-platte hehe


----------



## chippog (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

wenn das mal nicht eine kliesche ist. für eine sichere bestimmung ist allerdings das foto viel zu unscharf. gruss chippog


----------



## Waldi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin,
@ chip - ja genau diese Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Das war aber auch die einzige die nur etwas angedaut war. Kann man auch im Original nicht mehr richtig erkennen.
Nun war ich gestern wieder an der Knock und wollte die Sache mal klären. Also mit Wathose und großem Kescher ausgerüstet ging ich vorbei an den schon nach Würmern buddelnden Surhusen. Der guckte mich an als ob er dachte "jetzt tillt er völlig aus"
Ich habe eigentlich nur gehofft, daß ich neben schönen Lebendköder (Granat) auch wenigstens eine lütte Platte erwische. Ich war doch echt überasch, schon beim ersten Versuch war eine dabei und nach nur ein paar mal mit dem Kescher im knietiefen Wasser über den Grund gezogen hate ich 10 Stück. Habe eben mit Sohnemann genau geschaut und wir sind eigentlich sicher, es sind alles Flunder.
Zwei hat Surhusen als Kumpels für seine Goldfische mit genommen und die anderen 8 werden bei mir ein zuhause bekommen. Nicht bei Scholli im Teich, sondern in einem Aquarium und dann kann ich die Platten noch besser studieren.
Ich hoffe hier regt sich jetzt keiner auf, wegen Mindestmaß und so.
Der Mageninhalt der letzten Dorsche war also nicht nur Zufall, da auch der eine Gute, den ich gestern hatte, auch voller Platten war. Sonst gabs nur Nemos.
Es sollte also auch mit den Platten an der Knock in den nächsten Jahren was werden.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## DxcDxrsch (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Nicht zu vergessen, den 8 Pfund Steinbutt im Kescher!


----------



## Waldi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

an alle
der Typ, der da auf dem zweiten Bild so als Spiegelung durchkommt ist DocDorsch und hatte gestern keine Lust mitzukommen.
Nun sind wir schon mit der zweiten Generation vertreten und die dritte ist auch schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Auf dem Foto sehen die Dorche viel größer aus!


----------



## Agalatze (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

sehen ja echt süß aus die platten


----------



## Rosi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Waldi, endlich kann ich wieder Bilder sehen!  Streichel doch mal über den Rücken der Platten. Wenn der rauh ist, neben der Seitenlinie, dann sind es Flundern. Wenn die glatt sind und die Seitenlinie bis zum Kiemen gerade ist, dann ist es Scholle. Wenn die Seitenlinie vor den Kiemen gekrümmt ist und der Rücken sich glatt anfühlt, sind es Kliesche. Kliesche hatte ich noch nie, die sind nicht in Ufernähe. Nachdem du eine Flunder gestreichelt hast, fühlen sich die Finger rissig an. Die Bilder sehen aus wie Scholle, Weil da so viele braune Punkte sind. Die Flundern haben zwar auch braune Punkte, aber die sind schlecht zu sehen, weil die Grundfarbe grauschwarz ist. Jedenfalls bin ich schon gespannt auf die Bilder vom Aquarium! Kannst du mal bitte versuchen die mit Hühnerleber zu füttern? Soll ein Geheimtipp sein, doch da bin ich skeptisch. Hat bestimmt soooooo einen Bart:q


----------



## Waldi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin Rosi,
freut mich, daß endlich mal jemand richtig Ahnung von der Plattengesellschaft hat. Chippog wird sich freuen - endlich tragen seine guten Beiträge Früchte.
Also, wie gesagt, wir sind sicher es sind Flundern.
Das ist eigentlich schon Freude genug, wenn es sogar Schollen wären, würde ich ja noch mehr im Kreis springen. Habe nähmlich noch nie eine in der Brandung gesfangen.
Du beschreibst die sicherste Unterscheidungsmöglichkeit so gut, und läßt Dich dann doch wieder, wie viele andere auch, von diesen "braunen" Punkten in Richtung Scholle locken. Die Flunder ist ein wahrer Meister der Tarnung. Ich sehe es oft genug bei Scholli (ist ja auch ne Flunder) . Die passen sich sehr schnell ihrer Umgebung an und sehen eigentlich nie 2 mal gleich aus. Da gibt es Punkte in allen Variationen. Auch ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt richtig zu sagen sie hätten grauschwarz als Grundfarbe. Dies ist eigentlich nur die Farbe ihres Lebensraumes den sie bevorzugen. Vielleich gelingt es mir einmal dies mit guten Bilder meiner neuen Flunderngemeinschaft zu belegen. Die kleinen Flunder liegen jetzt zur allmählichen Salzentwöhnung in einem kleinen Aquarium. Wenn ich ein Blatt Papier darunter lege werden es Albinos, stell ich sie auf den dunklen Tepich sind sie "weg" Die Bilder haben wir zurz nach dem Umsetzen gemach, vorher lagen die Lutten auf Sand und etwas Sand ist ja auch noch zu sehen.
Die Einlage von meinem Sohnemann (8 Pfund Steinbutt) kommt auch daher, daß ein Lütter wirklich wie ein Steinbutt aussah.
Mit füttern werd ich noch etwas warten, aber danke für den Tip.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Honeyball (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Streichel doch mal über den Rücken der Platten. Wenn der rauh ist, neben der Seitenlinie, dann sind es Flundern. Wenn die glatt sind und die Seitenlinie bis zum Kiemen gerade ist, dann ist es Scholle. Wenn die Seitenlinie vor den Kiemen gekrümmt ist und der Rücken sich glatt anfühlt, sind es Kliesche.


..und wenn der Fisch sich dabei ganz lang streckt, sind es Männchen !!!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## burti (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

@Waldi

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg, damit es demnächst richtig voll im Gartenteich wird. 
Auf die Berichte die hoffentlich noch folgen werden bin ich jetzt schon gespannt.


----------



## IjmTex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Die Färbung der Flundern ist wirklich vom Lebensraum abhängig. Die auf dem ersten Foto abgebildeten Flundern, auch die verkehrtrum liegenden, sind auf hellem Sandboden gefangen worden und somit beigefarbend. Auf dem zweiten Foto kann man wunderbar die verschiedenen Färbungen der Flundern erkennen, was auf unterschiedliche Bodenverhältnisse am Angelstandort schließen läßt. Auch sieht man schön, das die ganz linke Flunder, was ja ziemlich häufig vorkommt, die Kiemenöffnung auf der "falschen Seite" hat. Die Flundern sind wirklich ganz außergewöhnlich Fische.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Rosi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> ..und wenn der Fisch sich dabei ganz lang streckt, sind es Männchen !!! :q :q :q


Na Hony, die Männchen legen sich dann auf den Rücken, die Weiber versuchen zu beißen.

Hi Waldi, das die Flundern auch ihre Farbe wechseln, war mir nicht aufgefallen. Warscheinlich weil ich immer etwa am selben Ort gefangen habe. Jedenfalls sehen sich nie 2 ähnlich. Eine Scholle mit den Kiemen auf der falschen Seite hatte ich aber schon. Auch eine Scholle mit braunem Bauch. Und ich habe nun immer ein Stück Schinken mit.. neben den Wattwürmern.


----------



## Rosi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

IjmTex, die Bilder sind Klasse, wenn man das so nebeneinander sieht, ist alles klar.


----------



## IjmTex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

@Rosi

Schollen haben die Kiemenöffnung immer rechts und auch der Bauch ist immer weiß. Es gibt allerdings Flundern, die fast glatt oben und mit orangen Punkten versetzt sind, wo man wirklich zu erst annimmt das sich es um eine Scholle handelt. Bei Flundern kommt es häufig vor, daß der Bauch mit braunen Flecken gesprenkelt ist. Habe letztes Jahr sogar eine gefangen, wo man überhaupt nicht erkennen konnte, wo oben und unten ist, da sie auf dem Bauch genau so gefärbt war wie auf dem Rücken und sie nicht einen einzigen weißen Tupfer besaß. Solch ein außergewöhnliches Exemplar hatte ich aber in den vielen Jahren erst das zweite Mal fangen können.

Angeblich soll es ja auch Bastards geben, also eine Mischung zwischen Scholle und Flunder, die mir allerdings noch nicht untergekommen ist.

Wie schon gesagt, die Flunder ist ein komischer Fisch!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Rosi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

da ich ja in der Ostsee fische, wundern mich die Schollen auch. Es dürfte hier nicht so viele geben, da der Salzgehalt zu niedrig ist. Wenn du meinst, daß eine Flunder oben auch glatt sein kann, dann hätte ich immer Flunder gefangen?? Ich habe gerade das Tiefkühlfach ausgeräumt, leider fühlt sich der gefrohrene Fisch so anders an. Wenn nur der Sturm vorbei wäre... Jede Platte werde ich genaustens befühlen und untersuchen


----------



## IjmTex (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Du kannst den Unterschied auch immer an dem weißen Bauch erkennen. Der einer Scholle ist immer richtig schneeweiß und die Haut ist feiner. Der Bauch von einer Flunder ist meistens so "dreckig weiß" und die Haut ist auch wesentlich grober.

An der holländischen Nordsee sind die Schollen die man vom Ufer aus fängt, auch immer wesentlich kleiner als die Flundern. Exemplare von über 30 bzw. 35 cm sind super super selten.

Also ich tippe auch mal, daß es sich normalerweise um "verkappte Flundern" handelt!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin,
Ja IjmTex, da hört man doch auch den Plattenexperten heraus. Deine tollen Bilder machen es auch deutlich was ich gemeint habe. Danke auch für Deinen Mut einen etwas ergibigeren Fang mit einem Foto zu presentieren. Hoffentlich sitzen da nicht schon wieder die Nörgler in den Startlöchern.
Rosi´s Schollenfreuden wollte ich auch nicht gleich so zu nichte machen. Aber ich glaube auch wie Du, es sind immer wieder Flunden die sich als Schollen tarnen. Wie gesagt ich habe noch keine Scholle gefangen!!!
Leider muß ich Euch auch noch mitteilen, daß von meinen kleinen Flundern nur 3 (die etwas Größeren) bis jetzt überlebt haben. Ich kann nun nicht sagen woran es gelegen hat. Ich vermute und hoffe, daß diese nun wirklich hauchzarten Geschöpfe beim Keschern in der Brandung was abbekommen haben und darum eingegangen sind. Dann haben die 3 ja noch eine Zukunft. Wenn es daran liegt, daß die Flundern in dieser Größe eben noch nicht süßwassertauglich sind, wird wohl mein Vorhaben scheitern.
Warten wir es mal ab.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## chippog (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Rosi,
> freut mich, daß endlich mal jemand richtig Ahnung von der Plattengesellschaft hat. Chippog wird sich freuen


so ist es !!!


			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einlage von meinem Sohnemann (8 Pfund Steinbutt) kommt auch daher, daß ein Lütter wirklich wie ein Steinbutt aussah.


das kann ich nicht bestätigen. beim baden in flachen sandbuchen mache ich mir mit den kindern immer wieder mal den spass, plattfische mit der hand zu fangen. solange ich mich völlig langsam bewege, kann ich diese oft zirka vier bis fünf zentimetergrossen kleinen wunder, finde ich, ganz vorsichtig mit beiden händen hochheben. in den händen habe ich dann sand, plattfisch und wasser. diese kleinen platten sehen einfach fantastisch aus!!! sie haben, ähnlich wie petermännchen helltürkise fleckchen und dies unabhängig von der art soweit ich bis jetzt sehen konnte. stein- und glattbutte sind allerdings komplett kreisrund, was von flunder, kliesche und scholle nicht behauptet werden kann.
und nun noch mal, fast genau wie rosi geschrieben hat,

die einfache regel zum nachfühlen:
kliesche vom kop zur schwanzflosse glatt in die andere richtung rauh
flunder in beide richtungen rauh (beim abhaken leicht festzuhalten)
scholle in beide richtungen glatt (flutscht beim abhaken gerne aus der hand!)

diese regel ist jedoch nicht behilflich, wenn es sich um bastarde handelt. da sind mir bisher nur die zwischen scholle und flunder untergekommen, die sowohl den rauhen rücken der flunder alsauch die sieben knubbel am hinterkopf der scholle aufwiesen. in diesen fällen hilft nur ein gutes bestimmungsbuch und ein erfahrener fischartenbestimmer.

vorsicht ist auch bei den flecken und bei den verschiedenen fangplätzen, ostsee, nordsee, holland, schweden, norwegen und so weiter geboten! flundern mit kräftigen doch ehr bräunlichen flecken können durchaus mit schollen mit schwächeren flecken verwechselt werden. verschiedene fangplätze weisen unterschiedliche mengen und unterschiedliche "normalgrössen"der jeweiligen arten auf. selbst die färbung an der unterseite kann auch bei anderen arten auftauchen, wobei auch meien erfahrung ist, dass dies meistens bei flundern der fall ist.

wer viele plattfische gerne auch an verschiedenen stellen und über mehrere jahre hinweg gefangen und sich die mühe gemacht hat, über das "butt"-niveau hinaus zu kommen, sieht jedoch in der regel ziemlich sicher, welcher plattfisch da am haken baumelt, vor allem wenn er oder sie immer wieder mal in bestimmungsbüchern nachschlägt. bei solchen anglern habe ich am meisten abkupfern können. meine spezialität sind allerdings die klieschen, von denen ich fast zwanzig mal so viele gefangen habe wie flundern und schollen zusammen. (keine zahlen...  zum glück mag ich klieschen am liebsten!!!) andere arten bereiten mir allerdings auch keine grösseren schwierigkeiten, da ich an guten bestimmungsbüchern zum ärger meiner frau nicht vorbeigehen kann...


----------



## Waldi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin chippog,
war mir ja auch klar, daß das leider kein Steinbutt war. Er hatte aber eine wunderschöne Färbung die so an Steinbutt erinnerte. Die Streichelmetode hast Du auch noch einmal schön beschrieben. Ist natürlich bei diesen kleinen Dingern noch nicht möglich, so zarte Hände hat höchstens Rosi.
Die 3 übrigen Flundern sind noch fitt und auch nicht mehr so teilnahmslos. Werde sie morgen in ein größeres Becken umsiedeln und das Wasser dann langsam auf Zimmertemperatur steigen lassen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## chippog (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

sehe ich ja auch so mit meinen wurstfingern... da müssen die platten bei mir schon etwas grösser sein. aber mit dem auge lässt sich ja auch einiges machen, wenn es etwas geschulter ist. fein mit deinen drei platten! hoffentlich schaffen sie's! skitfiske aus dem immer noch etwas windigen göteborg. haus steht noch! chipp


----------



## Rosi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Jungs, zuerst bin ich mal froh, das das Haus in Schweden noch steht. Bei uns wollte sich das Vorzelt verabschieden, steht in Pepelow. Ich habe mir heute in der Früh wieder einige schöne Schollen und Flundern aus dem Wasser geholt. Wind von hinten. Dabei ist mir noch was aufgefallen. Die Scholle hat keine Hautwarzen an den Flossen und am Kopf dicke Knochenhöckerchen. Schaut euch den Kopf an. Ist er glatt, ist es eine Flunder. 
Auch Schollen ändern die Farbe, wenn sich der Untergrund ändert. In der Unterhaut sitzen Chromatophen, also Farbzellen, die sich ausdehnen oder zusammenziehen und so den Fisch besser anpassen. Und die Scholle kann sogar mit einem Auge nach vorn und mit dem anderen nach hinten schauen, oder die Augenhöhlen mit Wasser auffüllen für Glupschaugen. Das macht sich gut wenn man eingebuddelt ist. 
Ich habe extra alle meine gefangenen Fische einmal nebeneinander gelegt. Die kleinen waren Scholle und hell. Da war ich am Anfang der Seebrücke , das Wasser hatte 1,40 m unter normal, es war sehr flach und Sand. Später bin ich ganz am Brückenende gewesen. Dort lagen die fetten Flundern, waren wesentlich dunkler, denn es ist Mischgrund. 
Ab 7 Uhr haben die auf alles gebissen, Wattis, auch eingesalzen, Heringsstückchen und eingewickelter Schinken. Meine Wattis wurden langsam alle ( ich war seit 3,30 Uhr in Gange ), ich nahm wies kam, muß ja dann auch schnell gehen.Etwa 9 Uhr war alles vorbei. Die Platten sind sonderbare Fische.


----------



## IjmTex (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

@Rosi
kannst Du nicht mal ein Foto von den Platten machen, damit man einen "Blick" drauf werfen kann.

Mich wundert immer, daß die Plattfische an der Ostsee auch andere Köder nehmen als Würmer. Auf Texel zu Beispiel kann man das völlig vorgessen. Haben wir mehrfach ausprobiert und nichts hat sich an der Rutenspitze gerührt. In den Frühjahrsmonaten wollen sie nur mit Widerwillen Wattwürmer und sind ausschließlich heiß auf Seeringler. Selbst im Mai bis Juni, wo es vor kleinen Fischchen nur so wimmelt, sind sie auch wieder nur mit den Kneifern am besten zu überlisten. Wenn ich mir überlege das Du auch noch mit Schinken fängst, drehe ich echt ab. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das vor Texel oder überhaupt an der holländischen Nordsee ein riesiges Vorkommen an Würmern besteht und der Essenstisch immer ausreichend gedeckt ist und die Platten es überhaupt nicht nötig haben andere Köder zu sich zu nehmen. 

Eigentlich schön das es überall verschieden ist und man immer einige Zeit braucht wenn man ein neue Stelle beangelt, um sich den Gegebenheiten anzupassen.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## chippog (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*



			
				IjmTex schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir überlege das Du auch noch mit Schinken fängst, drehe ich echt ab. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das vor Texel oder überhaupt an der holländischen Nordsee ein riesiges Vorkommen an Würmern besteht und der Essenstisch immer ausreichend gedeckt ist und die Platten es überhaupt nicht nötig haben andere Köder zu sich zu nehmen. Eigentlich schön das es überall verschieden ist und man immer einige Zeit braucht wenn man ein neue Stelle beangelt, um sich den Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Gruß IjmTex


das hast du sehr schön beschrieben, ijmtex!!! genau so sehe ich das auch!

@ rosi, dir auch vielen dank für deinen feinen fangbericht mit anatomischen studien! sieben stück sollten es sein dies knochenhöckerchen auf dem schollenhinterkopf! und wie gesagt, bei den bastarden, die ich übrigens in varberg, zirka sechzig kilometer südlich von göteborg erbeutet habe, fand ich sowohl diese sieben knochenhöckerchen alsauch die rauhen "hautwarzen" der flunder vor. das kuriose war, das mein kumpel mit fast identischer ausrüstung und gleichem köder an der selben angelstelle fünfzehn bastarde und zwei schollen fing und ich zwei bastarde und fünfzehn schollenl...... #c 
hast du denn dein vorzelt wieder heile aufrichten können?

gruss aus dem nun wieder normalwindigen göteborg, zirka fünfzehn meter pro sekunde. chipp


----------



## Rosi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Jim Tex, mein Sohn hat es letzte Woche geschafft, die Digi einzuschicken, nachdem er sie im August im See gebadet hatte. Und mit dem Scanner muß ich mich erst mal beschäftigen.;+ In der Ostsee ist der Wattwurm nicht so verbreitet. In meiner Gegend geht es noch, weiter östlich nimmt der Salzgehalt ab, damit verschwinden auch die Würmer. Aber das war auch eine außergewöhnliche Wetterlage am Sonntag. Parallel zum Ufer läuft eine Sandbank genau unter dem Brückenkopf entlang und da brachen die Wellen. Weil es so flach war. Hinter mir, 130m bis zum Ufer war Ententeich, seeseits tobte die Brandung. Ich konnte die Sandkörnchen wirbeln sehen als es heller wurde. Ich kann auch noch einen draufsetzen mit einer Dublette Dorsch 51 cm und Flunder 36 cm. Da kam schon die Bremse meim Einholen und ich habe die Keulenschnur mit der Hand hochgezogen Zum Glück saßen beide fest! 
Vor Seeringlern habe ich ein bisschen Schiss, die sollen zwacken. 

Chippog sag mal meinst du Kreuzungen aus Scholle und Flunder? Oder Kliesche?  Den Ort Varberg habe ich auf einer Landkarte gesucht, du wohnst ganz schön weit weg! Das Vorzelt haben wir gestern Abend noch mit Panzerband geflickt. Bei uns wird es grad Frühling. Als ich das umgekippte Boot so liegen sah... Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Angeltour ins Salzhaff !!


----------



## Waldi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin,
IjmTex, hast Du mal bei Deinen Fängen auf Texel beim Ausnehmen auf den Mageninhalt der Platten geachtet. Ich kontrolliere das eigentlich immer, auch schon beim Angeln. In Zurich kann man da nicht unbedingt einen Zusammenhang erkennen. Obwohl manchmal der Magen der Platten voller Granat und auch kleiner Fischchen ist, wird am Haken doch eher Watt.- u. Seeringelwurm bevorzugt. Auch mit den Knockdorschen ist es ähnlich, obwohl den Magen letztens voller kleiner Fische, (auch kleine Flundern) war der normale Wattwurm als Köder nicht zu schlagen.
Rosi:  Freut mich, daß Du so einen erfolgreichen Ansitz hattest und das tatsächlich auch Schollen dabei waren. Ist schon toll, daß Du es auch bei diesem Wetter versuchst. Manch schrankgroßer Kerl hockt da ja lieber am warmen Ofen. Aber wer es kennt der weiß was uns da raus zieht.
Wikommen bei den ganz "Bekloppten" 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IjmTex (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hoi Waldi,

ja sicherlich habe ich den Mageninhalt schon kontrolliert. Bringt im Frühjahr, also in der besten Plattfischzeit auf Texel, aber gar nichts, weil ausschließlich Gewürm enthalten ist. Ab Mai/Juni findet man auch immer wieder einzelne Fischchen (Spierings) im Magen. Somit könnte man die These aufstellen, daß um diese Zeit auch kleine Köderfische erfolgreich sein müßten. Allerdings hat das bei mir nie gefruchtet. Habe das auch nicht kontinuierlich getestet und mir auch keine ausführlichen Gedanken über diese Thematik gemacht. Gehe mal davon aus, daß man die Fischchen vielleicht anders anbieten muß und nicht einfach wie den Wurm auf den Haken zieht. Vielleicht auch mit Doppelhakensystem, wodurch die Spierings schön gestreckt auf dem Meeresgrund herumwedeln und nicht wie normal durch den Wurf zusammengestaucht unnatürlich rumbaumeln. Das mit dem Doppelhakensystem und zusätzlichen Auftriebsperlen (silberne Lil Corkys) funktioniert auf jeden Fall im Sommer beim Wolfsbarsch sehr gut, allerdings benutze ich dafür die großen Sandspierlinge und die sind für die kleineren Flundern, die leider ausschließlich in den Sommermonaten in Wurfweite anzutreffen sind, einfach eine Nummer zu groß. Man müßte halt das einfach mal ausgiebig testen, um vielleicht neue Rückschlüsse darüber zu erhalten. Das einzige was wirklich noch als Köder gut ist, sind Mesheften (Pfahlmuscheln???), diese länglichen Muscheln die man beim Würmerstechen immer wieder findet. Allerdings hält das Fleisch dieser Muscheln ungeheuerlich schlecht am Haken (auch gefroren) und man muß es mit Garn oder ähnlichem umwickeln, damit es nicht schon beim Wurf fortfliegt oder beim Aufkommen auf dem Wasser bzw. anschließend durch die Strömung den Haken unfreiwillig verlässt. Dadurch ist das Beködern sehr aufwendig und somit ist dieser Köder für mich das allerletzte Mittel, wenn sich wirklich überhaupt nichts an den "normalen Ködern" tut.

Beim Dorsch ist wirklich der Wattwurm der Topköder, da kommt selbst der Seeringler nicht mit. War vor 3 Wochen noch am Europoort und habe dort mehre Tage gefischt. Dort hat sich das auch wieder gezeigt. Nur die Wittlinge und Franzosendorsche fanden den Kombiköder aus Zagers und Pieren am allerbesten. Habe in Holland auch noch niemanden gesehen der in der Dorschzeit mit Köderfisch geangelt hat. Aber vielleicht sind auch kleine Plattfische ein richtig guter Köder für die Bartelträger, ich weiß es nicht.

Alles in allem meine ich, daß das Gewürm als Köder nicht zu schlagen ist und dadurch andere Köder keine richtigen Alternativen an der holländischen Küste darstellen. Insbesondere wenn man gezielt geht und Plattfisch, Dorsch, Franzosendorsch und Wittling in seinen besten Fangzeiten nachstellt, wo sie hauptsächlich den Würmern nachjagen, weil es für sie dann die einfachste Beute ist. Außerhalb dieser Zeiten sind Alternativen mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt und man sollte ruhig die ausgefallensten Sachen mal ausprobieren. Ich allerdings stelle ab Ende Mai den Hornhechten nach und widme mich im Frühsommer ausschließlich den Seezungen (auch wieder Würmer) im südholländischen Bereich und im Spätsommer den Wolfsbarschen die sich rundum Texel tummeln und habe mich dadurch nie mit Köderalternativen richtig auseinander gesetzt.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## chippog (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

rosi, waldi & ijmtex! ein dickes lob wegen sehr viel lesespass!!! danke und weiter so samt skitfiske wünsche ich euch aus göteborg!
rosi! das waren eindeutig bastarde aus schollen und flundern, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob es schollenmännchen und flundernweibchen waren oder umgekehrt. angeblich soll sich das auch feststellen lassen. die "typischen"schollenflecken" waren zwar da, aber wohl ehr bräunlich statt orangerot. die sieben knochenhöckerchen der scholle waren wie gesagt genauso da wie die rauhen hautwarzen der flunder. mit anderen worten liessen sich eindeutig charakteristische merkmale beider arten feststellen. für ein geübtes auge kann das eigentlich kein problem sein. die ursache ist oftmals die lokale gleichzeitigkeit beim laichen der ortsansessigen plattfischarten. da vor allem viele deutsche angler einfach nur "butt" angeln, haben diese natürlich keinen ergeiz bastarde zu entdecken. frühling? immer mal langsam mit die jungen pferde! ich hoffe immer noch auf ein paar angeltage auf dem eis im gullmarsfjord, eineinhalb stunden nördlich von zu hause! eine feine dorsch-flunder-dublette, die du da an lang gezogen hast!
waldi! ich kann dir nur zustimmen! auch im winter hat es fantastische angeltage!!!
ijmtex! hast du es mal mit surgifix, zumindest in deutschland in der apotheke erhältlich und zum verbinden von fingern benutzt, versucht, wenn du mit muscheln angelst? ich nehme am liebsten kleine entschalte miesmuscheln zirka von der grösse einer kirsche und schiebe diese durch das plastikrohr in das netz. mit der schere werden sie dann einzeln abgetrennt. anhaken werfen und angeln! wenn die muschel ausgelutscht ist zur not das netz mit der schere entfernen und eine weitere eingenetzte muschel anködern. an sonsten scheint mir sehr plausiebel, dass bei dir der watti und der seeringler am besten läuft! ich angle am meisten mit heringsfetzen und eingenetzten muschen. bei uns gibt es allerdings fast niergendwo würmer zu kaufen. ganz frische tintenfischfetzen können auch sehr gut sein. ich muss allerdings gleich hinzusagen, dass ich in der regel vom ufer aus in zwanzig bis vierzig meter wassertiefe angle und zu fünfundneunzig prozent klieschen bekomme. wenn ich mir denn mal die mühe mache würmer zu plumpern, steigt der anteil schollen doch um einiges. flundern scheinen hier mehr auf makrelenfetzen und granat (räkor) zu stehen und sind auch nicht so zahlreich vorhanden. der schollen- und flundernanteil steigt natürlich auch, wenn ich in nicht ganz so tiefen bereichen angele. das aus dem göteborger plattfischalltag. chipp


----------



## caruso (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin Jungens und Mädels

Hab da nur mal Frage an die Rosi.

Was vom Schinken hängst Du denn an den Haken?

Nur den fetten Speck oder das magere Fleisch? 

Würde das auch mal bei uns austesten - Voraussetzung natürlich , dass es kein Joke war.|supergri  


Gruß caruso


----------



## Waldi (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin,
IjmTex, habe es ja ähnlich gemeint wie Du es auch mal wieder so schon beschreibst. Ich hab auch schon oft genug den Mageninhalt (Fischchen) des gefangenen Platten angeködert, weil ich dachte das muß doch zur Zeit der Topköder sein. Aber denkst´e, Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm waren dann doch fängiger.
Ich versuche auch immer mal Granat und auch die kleinen Spierings die es auch sehr günstig in Zurich gibt und ab und zu geht damit auch was, aber leider nicht so wie beim Gewürm.
Das mit dem Schinken ist wohl unserer Freundin Scholli bei mir im Gartenteich zu verdanken. Ich habe sie einmal mit den Resten vom Räucherschinken, die meine Frau so wegen der Tailie abschneidet gefüttert. Also diese etwas speckigen Seitenabschnitte. War eigentlich Zufall, ich bin mit diesen Resten über die Brücke gelaufen und Scholli war schon bis an die Oberfläche und schielte mit ihrem Piratenauge aus dem Wasser. Also bekam sie eine Portion Schinken. Uns siehe da, sie war wie verückt danach. Dies hat Rosi sicher aufgegriffen und es auch in der Brandung getestet. Wie man hört und staunt auch mit Erfolg. Ich selbst habe es nur ein paar mal ohne Erfolg versucht. Aber nun wissen wir ja dank Rosi, daß es geht. Und das ist ja das schöne hier im Board, daß man die Erfahrungen der anderen mit nutzen kann. man müßte ja sonst 104 werden, um sich das alles selbst zu erfahren.
Darum auch hier mal ein Aufruf an all die stillen Genieser. Man freut sich über jeden Beitrag. Es ist mir leider aufgefallen, daß zu Themen, die wirklich an der richtigen Stelle sehen oft weniger gesagt wird, als zu irgenwelchen Streitgesprächen.
chippog, darum auch danke für Dein Lob und ein Petri nach Göteborg


----------



## caruso (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin 

Ich finde auch , dass es ein sehr interessantes Thema ist.
Hier werden viele Fragen , gerade für Anfänger und die die mal welche werden wollen, beantwortet.
Die Köderfrage ist nun mal wichtig. Wenn man den falschen WURM am Haken hat, nützt das beste Geschirr nichts.

In diesem Sinne. Macht weiter so !#6 
Ich lese weiter und lerne weiter.

Gruß caruso


----------



## caruso (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Achso und vielen Dank für die Schinkenfrage bzw. -antwort.

caruso


----------



## Rosi (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Jungs, das ist ja lustig, ich habe nämlich das selbe Problem wie Caruso gehabt. Welchen Schinken frißt Waldis Scholli? Sicherlich Hinterschinken. Also habe ich Streifchen geschnitten, eingerollt und mit Garn umwickelt. Ich weiß nicht ob das der HIt war, jedenfalls mochte die Flunder das Päckchen lieber als das am anderen Haken und dort war ein Heringsstückchen, genau so verpackt, 2 mal eingefrohren und aufgetaut, also uralt. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob man mit Schinken Flundern anlockt, aber wenn sie da sind, fressen sie auch Hinterschinken und alten Hering. Auch alte Wattwurmstückchen, die ja Bitterstoffe enthalten sollen haben sie nicht davon abgehalten. Ich lasse die Hüllen solang am Haken bis sie abfallen oder stören. Es kann natürlich sein, daß man ohne die Hüllen noch mehr fängt, aber dann reicht die Zeit nicht mehr um die vielen Fische zu versorgen.
Kleine Schollis als Köder... ich weiß nicht, das werde ich nicht versuchen. Aber ich hätte doch gern noch gewußt ob Scholli auch Hünerleber frißt, roh.


----------



## Waldi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin Rosi,
wenn der Frühling kommt werde ich Schollli auch mal Leber vorsetzen. Jetzt will ich die Winterruhe wegen den anderen Fischen nicht so stören.
Ich habe natürlich auch noch nie mit kleinen lebend gefangenen Flundern oder gar Schollen geangelt. Immer nur schon Tote aus dem Magen gefangener Platten oder Dorsche. Würde ich ja gar nicht übers Herz kriegen so ne lütte Platte zu killen.
Wenn ich in diesen Tagen von der Knock komme gehen so bestimmt 30 bis 50 Restwattwürmer in den Teich. Die schmeiße ich extra ins Flache. Wenn ich eine Weile Gedult habe kann ich wohl Scholli beim fressen erwischen. Die anderen kommen sicher erst im Dunkeln an die Futterstelle, den am nächsten Tag ist alles blitzeblank.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## chippog (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

fein, caruso, dass auch dir dieses thema zusagt! angeblich soll ja kalbsleber der renner auf seezunge sein... weiss darüber jemand mehr? schade, waldi, dass du das nicht auch testen kannst... das mit dem fettrand vom schinken will ich doch auch mal probieren, ob da "meine" klieschen drauf stehen? vielleicht beissen die ja auch auf leber? wer mit leicht abfallendem köder probieren will, sollte wirklich mal mit surgifix versuchen. chipp


----------



## Rosi (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Chipp, ich habe mir sowas ähnliches wie Surgifix gekauft. Die Maschen sind etwas größer, das Zeug heißt TpFix und ist zum Verbinden von Fingern gedacht. Mit Elastan! Damit war ich diese Woche schon 2 mal los, es ist ein guter Tipp.#6  Leider wollten die Fische nicht so. Keine Brandung, keine Fische, oder nur wenig, alle waren männlich. Ich warte also auf richtig schlechtes Wetter mit Wind, Wellen und am besten auch Regen. Dann habe ich die Seebrücke für mich allein. Sogar Freitag früh 3 Uhr standen da schon 3 Angler, die gerade gekommen waren. Macht 9 Ruten, das wird mir schon zu eng. Dafür habe ich dann fürstlich ausgeschlafen. Am Wochenende ist Dauerbelegung, Seebrücke und Strand rappelvoll. Strand? Ich habe gesehen was da so gefangen wird, ist nicht mein Ding. |kopfkrat Ab 01.02. beginnt bei uns die Schonzeit für Scholli und Flunder, ich werde dann auf Mefo umsteigen. Heute habe ich alle meine neu gekauften Blinker durchgetestet und bin vor Allem von der XDS Fireline begeistert. Die verzeiht jeden Fehler beim Wurf, sie muß nicht eingeworfen werden und zeigt den Untergrund genau an, weil null Dehnung. Leider gibt es bei uns nicht so viele Meerforellen.
Jedenfalls, wenn mal wieder richtig Brandung sein sollte, in diesem Monat, dann probiere ich die Kalbsleber aus und auch die Geflügelleber und den Hinterschinken. Für den Sommer!! Du geh mal inzwischen Eisangeln mit ganzen Heringen im Fjord! 
Skitfiske!


----------



## chippog (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

wäre natürlich schöner gewesen, wenn du dein tp-fix an gut beissenden fischen hättest testen können! hoffentlich beim nächsten mal. gerade bei miesmuscheln benutze ich diese netze zum werfen von land aus und auf dem treibenden boot. vor anker lasse ich sie meistens weg, da so der köder mehr lockt, finde ich, und der biss leichter zu erkennen ist, was einen anhieb im richtigen augenblick sehr erleichtert. mit "skandinaischem granat" (schwedisch räkor) will meinen, ohne kopf ungefähr in kleinfingergrösse, benutze ich auch den netzstrumpf, wenn ich auf lippfische gehe, die es im sommer halbwegs zahlreich im schärengarten der schwedischen westküste hat. die pflücken den köder in nullkommanix vom haken. morgen bin ich schon wieder wegen zuviel wind zu hause, statt den platten von den felsen aus in vierzig meter wassertiefe nachzustellen. so ein mist. na nächstes wochenende habe ich die nächste tour, diesmal mit boot gebucht. mal sehen ob das was wir. drück mir die daumen! dir wünsche ich schlechtes wetter, so dass du die mole für dich alleine hast. bei mir geht das leider nicht, denn die felsen werden bei etwas stärkerem auflandigem wind nicht nur nass sondern auch lebensgefährlich glatt. daher schlafe ich lieber aus. alles gute und skitfiske!!! chipp


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Öhm ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber hab mehrere Leute sagten was von kleinen Butts als Köder ...
Ist das überhaupt erlaubt ? sogut ich weiß haben alle Plattfische n Mindestmaß von 25 cm und die wären als Köder wohl zu groß oder ???


----------



## Waldi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Du sagst es ja selbst, "Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen"
Solltest Du aber tun, ehe Du solche Fragen stellst.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Nagut ich hab mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt . Ist es in des Ostsee erlaubt  
Fische die n Mindestmaß haben als Köderfische zu nehmen wenn sie Untermaßig sind . Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt auf Butt bezogen sein ( ich denke mal Butt wäre auch n schlechter Köder höchstens auf Hecht soll der Gut sein ...)
Aber z.B. Hering hat auch n Maß und trotzdem werden kleine Heringe als Köder benutzt ... und ich wollt nur ma wissen ob das nun erlaubt ist oder nicht ...


----------



## Rosi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo du Kochtoppangler der Hering muß auch in der Ostsee 16 cm haben. Die Mindestmaße findest du auf dem Küstenfischereischein. Du sitzt seit heute Morgen bei diesem schönen Wetter vor dem PC, wolltest du nicht angeln gehen ?? Danach kannst du dich auch besser beim Lesen konzentrieren 
Also ich versuchs gleich mal auf Mefo, 2 Stunden sind noch Zeit.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Jo das mit den 16 cm weiß ich aber z.B. im Blinker hab ich schonma n Bericht gelesen wo einer mit ca. 10 cm Heringen auf Hornies und Mefos geangelt hat . Das wäre demnach ja verboten ...
Ich war heute Morgen auf Mefos ... von um 5 bis um halb 8 wenns hell wird beißen die net mehr so gut ... Hatte aber nur 2 Mini dorsche , 2 Schöne Bisse Verhaun und 1ne schöne Mefo hat sich 5 m vor mir verabschiedet . Soviel zum Thema die Schlucken den Haken immer sofort  |kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hi, das hätt ich ja nun nicht gedacht! Morgens auf Mefo? Ich bin ja gerade wieder rein und sitze hier mit einem heißen Tee, wegen den Fingern. Der neben mir gab nach 20 Min auf, hatte einen Hänger weiter draußen und keine Ersatzspule mit. Es ist wichtig bei uns, genau zu bemerken, wann der Blinker aufs Wasser auftrifft. Wie machst du das im Dunklen? Ich hatte außerdem noch ein Problem mit dem Knoten der Unterschnur, der ist zu dick und stoppt die Schnur. Bei uns gibt es nicht so veile Mefos. Hast du einen Spirolino und Hering dran?


----------



## chippog (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

wenn ihr an sprotten rankämt, die werden ja wohl kein mindestmass haben? leider sind die nicht so gut zum werfen. aber als köder vor allem auch auf mefo dann allerdings vom langsam gefahrenen oder geruderten boot aus sind die besonders in norge sehr gefragt. vielleicht können die ja vorsichtig eingenetzt werden, wenn ihr denn an ungeräucherte rankommt? ja, ich gebs ja zu, zu viele fragezeichen! sandaale müsten doch eigentlich auch gehen? chipp beim fragenstellen... skitfiske aus göteborg!


----------



## Rosi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Chipp du weckst Wünsche! Mit Sandaal, die heißen hier Tobi´s oder Tobiasfischen an der Pose, vom Boot aus, kann man prima fangen. Meist Hornfische, aber es verirrt sich auch mal ne Meerforelle. Noch besser gehen Heringsstückchen, die ich dann schön einnetzen werde, damit sie länger dran bleiben. Aber du willst ja erst noch Eisangeln.  Gern warte ich noch bis zum April, wenn du immer mal einen kleinen Fangbericht lieferst! 

Ich wollte dich noch fragen wie hoch du denn auf dem Felsen stehst. Man benötigt viel Kraft um einen 50ger Dorsch über das Geländer der Seebrücke zu hiefen. Ich schätze mal 3-4 m über dem Wasserspiegel liegt das schon. Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, diesen Fang noch 5 m höher ziehen zu müssen... Und dann sind da vielleicht noch vorstehende Felsbrocken, oder Sträucher... Das ist ja richtig Arbeit!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Nee ich fisch mit Pose und Ringekwürmern . Morgens ist das Wasser spiegelglatt und solange es noch dunkel ist sieht man die Knicklichtposen perfekt und bemerkt jeden Biss . Und schlucken tun die Biester den Wurm auch nicht sofort wie einige Gegner von Naturködern hier behaupten sonst hätt ich nicht so viele Fehlbisse und aussteiger im Drill ...


----------



## Rosi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin Kochtoppangler, stehst du am Ufer? Ich würde das ja glatt mal von der Seebrücke versuchen. Wie weit unten ist der Wurm, eher höher oder grade so über Grund? Und wo beißen die Mefos, eher nah am Ufer oder weiter draußen? Und wieviel g hat die Pose? Ich fange so Flundern bei wenig Welle. Das geht aber nur, wenn die Seebrücke nicht voller Angler ist, weil die Pose ja treibt.  Wenn du eher nahe am Ufer fängst, muß es ja nicht die Seebrücke sein. Was denkst du?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Wenns Windstill ist oder ablandig denn am Ufer . Ansonsten stell ich mich so aufn Anleger das ich Rückenwind habe. Wenn du n Schnurbogen hast hast du null chance die Mefos anzuschlagen ... Solange es dunkel ist beißen die Mefos recht dicht am Ufer . Fang die Fische häufig in der Wassertiefe in der Abends die Watangler stehn   =) meine Posen haben so 4 -8 gramm . Waggler mit Knicklichthalterung sind z.B. nicht schlecht wenn keine Wellen sind . Bei Wellengang eher etwas kompaktere Posen . Mit den Posen kommst du eh nicht besonders weit raus aber im Dunkeln und bis kurz nach Sonnenaufgang reichts aus . 
Und die Pose stell ich bis 2 m Wassertiefe so ein das der Köder etwa in der Mitte hängt . Also z.B. bei 1m auf 50cm . Bei Wassertiefen ab 3 m Muss man n bisschen rumexperimentieren aber ich Fische eh meistens flacher .

Achja außerdem Wichtig ist noch : Hakengröße 1/0 oder größer . Da bekommt man die Würmer viel leichter rauf außerdem ists für die Kleinen Meerforellen gesünder . Schonhaken ohne Wiederhaken schaden wohl auch nicht . Auch ganz wichtig : Die Fische auf keinen Fall lange beißen lassen so hast du zwar viele Fehlbisse (Die Fische kommen meist wieder wenn sie den Haken nicht oder nur leicht gespürt haben) und auch viele aussteiger im Drill aber schonst dafür den mefo Nachwuchs ...

(Und lieber nicht im Mefo Forum vom Fischen mit Naturködern reden die reagieren da recht empfindlich  #c )


----------



## Rosi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Das liest sich ja sehr gut. Wie mißt du denn die Wassertiefe vom Ufer ohne nass zu werden? Oder gehst du in die erste Rinne? Ach was ich werde das einfach mal versuchen. Wir haben gerade Süd/Ost, also Rückenwind. Wenn du auf Anspielungen nicht reagierst, lebst du gesünder! Drück mir mal die Daumen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Die Wassertiefe kannst du mit ner Pose ausloten . ( Einfach n Blei unten an den Haken hängen das die Pose unter Wasser zieht . Denn stellst du die pose Beispielsweise auf 1,50 m geht und wirfst an die Stelle wo du angeln willst geht die Pose unter ists tiefer . Dann verstellst du z.B. auf 2 Meter wenn die Pose jetzt zu sehn ist weißt du das es zwischen 1,5 und 2 m tief ist .

Und noch was zu den Ködern : Ich nehm am liebsten Seeringelwürmer . An 2ter stelle kommen denn Hering / Makrele und zur Not kann man auch Tau oder Wattwürmer nehmen . Auf Wattis fängt man aber zu viele kleine Dorsche .


----------



## Rosi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Na Klar, hab ich schon hundert Mal gemacht, vom Boot aus. Manchmal seh ich den Wald vor Bäumen nicht.


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

moin rosi! ne, ist nicht so hoch mit den felsen. in den allermeisten fällen komme ich mit einem normalen kescher aus, falls was grosses beisst, was allerdings leider nicht mehr so oft der fall ist. der einzige grössere nachteil ist die enge beim auswurf. anlauf nehmen ist oft nicht angesagt und so ab dreimetersechzig ist meist ne felswand im weg. aber an sonsten ist das schon alles nicht schlecht. das mit dem eisangeln scheint leider nichts mehr zu werden. zu warm für die jahreszeit... gruss und skitfiske! chipp


----------



## Rosi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hi Chipp, nimm nur nicht so viel Anlauf!!! Sag, warum sind die Fische nicht mehr so groß? Merkst du bei dir den Golfstrom? An einer bestimmten Stelle in Amerika ist jetzt Frost seit 2 Wochen. Es heißt, wenn da heute Frost ist, dann kommt er in 4 Wochen über den Teich zu uns. Also wenn das stimmt, kannst du in 2 Wochen deine Montagen zum Eisangeln auswerfen.


----------



## Waldi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin Rosi,
wo hast Du denn diese Weißheit her? Auch mein Frauchen hat das schon mal so geäußert, daß immer erst bei den Amis der Winter zuschlägt und ein paar Wochen später bei uns. Ich hab das nicht so richtig glauben können, aber nun ?

Die 2 etwas größeren Flundern sind top fitt und haben auch schon kleine Laubwürmer efressen.

Gruß Waldi


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Was auch gut von Boot aus geht auf Mefo, ist Pose mit Seeringelwurm und Aldikrabben.
Außerdem kann man ja auch vom Kleinboot aus schleppen.

Sven


----------



## Rosi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Waldi, solche und auch noch ganz andere Sachen werden in meiner Dorfweibersportgruppe verbreitet.:q Wo hast du die Kleinen denn nun stehen? Im Aquarium? Bei euch müßte doch draußen alles zugefrohren sein. 

Hallo Nordangler, nun geht es dir wieder besser und du denkst gleich an Boot fahren, gehört mit zur Therapie.  Was sind denn Aldikrabben? Gefrohrene Krabben aus dem Aldi?


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Jo Rosi, die Krabben von Aldi. Mit der Kombination hat ein alter Lehrmeister letztes Jahr an die 40 Mefos gefangen. Die größte lag bei Mitte 40 cm.
Naja und das ich ans Boot fahren denke, motiviert mich, damit mein Rücken endlich ganz heil wird. Hoffe, das ich bis März soweit wieder fit bin.

Sven


----------



## Waldi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Ja Rosi, die Dorfweiber wissen eben bescheid. Die lütten Flundern sind in einem kleinen Aquarium nun schon in reinem Süßwasser mit Nordseesand. Schollis Teich ist nur ganz dünn zugefrohren, denn bei uns hält sich der Frost Dank der noch so warmen Nordsee in Grenzen. Die beiden kleinen sind auch nicht für den Teich vorgesehen, hätten dort glaube ich kaum eine Zukunft weil einfach zu klein und sicher nur Aalfutter.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Die Knockdorsche sind immernoch am Flundernjagen. Hier der Mageninhalt eines 40ers von gestern.
????? Ich kriege hier das Foto nicht rein, obwohl ich es eben schon im Brandungsboard reingestellt habe, hier gehts nicht?????
Aha- nun gehts- hab ich auch noch nicht gewußt. 2x das gleiche Bild im Board geht wohl nicht.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Rosi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Waldi, diesen feucht glänzenden Mageninhalt kann ich sehen, aber die Bilder von Schollis Teich nicht. Das finde ich ungerecht! Muß mit der Serverumstellung zusammenhängen. Schollis neue Heimat muß groß sein, wenn er mit Aal zusammen wohnt. 
Unser Goldfischteich ist etwa 2cm dick gefroren, aber der Hund traut sich noch nicht rauf, weil ich Löcher für die Vögel zum Trinken reingeschlagen habe. 

Hallo Nordangler, wenn dir in der Reha ein Bauchmuskeltraining empfohlen wurde, dann mußt du das unbedingt machen. Die großen und kleinen Bauchmuskeln halten die WS von vorn, die Rückenmuskeln von hinten. Letztere sind meist sehr gut entwickelt bei Männern, aber vorn hapert es. Dadurch gibt es wenige Jahre später dann wieder einen Vorfall. Beide Muskelseiten müssen gleich stark sein um die WS zusammenzudrücken bei Anstrengung. Sieh es als Training zum Anlanden großer Fische dann ist es leichter.


----------



## Waldi (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin Rosi,
Teichfotos waren gar nicht dabei. Ich hatte Euch doch versprochen im Frühling eine neue Serie von Scholli zu machen. Jetzt sieht das alles so traurig und dunkel aus.
Ist ja auch keine neue Heimat. Scholli hat schon immer mit Aal und anderen zusammengehaust. Der Teich ist noch der selbe.

Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Nun doch mal 3 Fotos unter dem Motto - Such die Flunder!
Beide Flundern sind ca. 6 bis 7 cm groß.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

sag mal waldi, die platte auf dem mageninhaltfoto sieht ja fast wie eine doggerscharbe aus??
keine angst, rosi, kein anlauf, bin ich viel zu faul für...
und nun der hammer! war ich doch glatt mitsamt aller drei damen am samstag auf dem zwölf zentimeter dicken gullmarsfjordeis! bin zwar selber kaum zum angeln gekommen, da ich die mädels wegen der kalten finger weder an köder noch an gefangenen fisch rangelassen habe, aber spass hat es wirklich gemacht!!! chipp


----------



## Waldi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

chippog - doggerscharbe???????????


----------



## Rosi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hat es doch noch geklappt mit dem Eisangeln#6 Ihr habt das gut! Und 12 cm halten sicher auch ein Weilchen, da könnt ihr noch öfter gehen. Sind bei euch Ferien?    Wir haben 6 Grad, Sonnenschein, die Krokusse treiben grüne Spitzen und der Specht hämmert wie verrückt, ruft seine Spechtin.


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

japp, waldi, doggerscharbe, Hippoglossoides  platessoides, http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spe...name=Hippoglossoides&speciesname=platessoides die hat ein grosses maul und ist ziemlich platt... auf deinem bild die platte scheint nämlich ein grosses maul zu haben?
tja, rosi, wie gewonnen, so zerronnen. ich wage schon gar nicht mehr dort anzurufen, nach einer woche plusgradigem südwestwind. das meiste eis ist bestimmt zerschlagen und der rest ziemlich angeschmolzen... schwein gehabt haben wir, dass wir überhaupt raus gekommen sind! naja, noch ist der (viel zu warme) winter nicht zu ende!


----------



## Waldi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Mensch chip, nu bin ich ja wieder ganz durcheinander, dachte ich doch ich kenne schon die Platten die hier bei uns vorkommen und nu das? Wenn ich meine zwei im Aquarium betrachte sehen die ja auch fast aus wie diese doggerscharbe.
Es gibt heute noch ein paar Fotos.
Rosi, warum sollte ein Specht denn sonst hämmern?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Rosi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Die Klassifizierung der Ordnung Plattfische ist ja sehr unübersichtlich. Ich habe 11 Familien gefunden ( bei Unterklasse Actinopterygii ), eine davon ist die Pleuronectidae, Art P. platessa = Scholle. Zu diesen 11 Familien gibt es 570 Arten. Wozu gehört nun Hippoglossoides platessoides ( Doggerscharbe, Rauhe Scharbe oder auch Grönland Heilbutt )? Das ist keine Familie, vielleicht eine Art Heilbutt? 
Jedenfalls soll der Fisch nicht in der Ostsee schwimmen, sondern im Atlantik.

Wo ist die Doggerbank? Dort sollen die Holländer einen ähnlichen Fisch fangen.

He Waldi du hast schon Recht, der Specht sucht das ganze Jahr Futter und klopft an die Stämme. Aber im Frühjahr sucht er sich einen musikalischen Ast und singt damit, indem er ganz schnell hämmert. Jeder Specht klingt anders. Geh mal in den Wald und hör es dir an!


----------



## chippog (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

die doggerbank ist zwischen england und norwegen. dort hat sie ihren namen her die doggerscharbe. sie kommt auch in der nordsee, im skagerak und im kattegatt vor, zum beispiel direkt vor göteborg, aber nicht in der ostsee. sie ist mit anderen worten ehr salzwasserabbhängig und bestimmt nicht in teichen haltbar, waldi! ihr maul ist denn auch um einiges grösser als ein flundermäulchen! ausserdem ist sie sehr platt, fast wie ein flügelbutt und auf jeden fall platter als eine flunder!! sie ist in der gleichen familie wie heilbutt, flunder und scholle. die kleinen exemplare, die ich hier gefangen habe, waren nicht sonderlich lecker. im westatlantik sollen sie allerdings grösser und angeblich auch leckerer sein? ich habe nur die namen doggerscharbe, rauhe scharbe und scharbenzunge auf deutsch gefunden. grönlandheilbutt habe ich nur auf englisch gefunden: greenland halibut, reinhardtius hippoglossoides, also schwarzer heilbutt.


----------



## Waldi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin,
sind wohl doch Flunder, meine zwei Neuen. Die Beiden haben sich nun eingelebt und sind auch gut am Fressen. Kleine Regenwürmer haben sie am liebsten.


----------



## chippog (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

sehe auch ehr flundern auf deinen fotos, waldi. skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## Rosi (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

...suchte dich in allen Ecken
darüber und darunter
warst nicht einfach zu entdecken
kleine platte Flunder

hast dich dort im Sand versteckt
willst keinen Wurm versäumen
ich find du siehst zufrieden aus
sagt, können Flundern träumen??


----------



## caruso (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Och wie niedelig !!!!!

caruso


----------



## chippog (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

und da sag noch einer, wir angler seien tumbe gesellen...


----------



## Gante (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin,
Danke Rosi für Dein Gedicht, habe mich mit einem neuen Boardie erkenntlich gezeigt. Bin hier bei meinem Schwager am Rechner und siehe da wir sind Einer mehr.
Willkommen im Board - Gante


----------



## Rosi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Gante, auch herzlich willkommen bei den Platten und so! Manchmal nutze ich die Zeit am Wasser um Gedichte zu lernen ( W. Busch ) oder um meine Gedanken aufzuschreiben. Wenn die Fische nicht so wollen, ist ja genug Zeit. Dazu reicht ein kurzer Lichtstrahl ab und zu. 

Schreib doch auf was dir bei unseren Gedanken so einfällt. Gehst du auch nachts in die Brandung?


----------



## Waldi (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin Rosi,
ist wohl nicht so richtig angekommen. Das Dankeschön kam von Waldi, der bei Gante am Rechner saß und der geht sehr oft nachts in die Brandung, kann aber leider nicht so gut dichten.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin,
ich beobachte gerade Hans und Willi, meine zwei neuen platten Kumpels im Aquarium. Es ist einfach nicht mit Worten zu beschreiben was das für faszinierende Geschöpfe sind. Ich habe zur Fütterung 6 halbstarke Springwürmer (Dendrobena) angeboten, und wenn man sich dann so vorstellt man steht in der Brandung und hätte eine lütte Kamera am Haken und würde dieses Spektakel sehen können. Aber wir stehen leider 100 m weiter und starren auf die Rutenspitze, die einfach nicht zucken will. Wir ahnen nicht, daß unser Wurm 2 cm vor einem Plattenmaul liegt und einfach ignoriert wird. Wir vermuten die wildesten Dinge warum es denn heute nicht beißt. Ich glaube nun zu wissen woran es liegt, sie sind einfach unberechenbar.
Von Hans und Willi sind gerade mal 2 Augenpaare zu sehen und die Würmer griechen manchmal fast von selbst ins Maul, aber die beiden Zeigen fast keine Regung. Man hat eher das Gefühl, als ob sie sich gegenseitig beobachten und genau "wissen", daß der Wurm ja nicht mehr abhauen kann. Es vergeht locker mal eine halbe Stunde und bis auf Augenbewegungen, die ein Camelion nicht besser hinkriegt, passiert nix.
Aber irgendwann legt eine ein Schalter im Plattenhirn auf FRESSEN um, und dann geht die Post ab. Ich konnte nicht so schnell Fotos schießen wie der Spuk schon wieder vorbei war. Die haben sich teilweise die Würmer gegenseitig aus dem Maul gezupft. Es ist auch sehr interessant zu beobachten, daß der attackierte Wurm immer irgendwie hochgeschmissen wird. Es hat den Anschein, die Platten sind so programmiert, daß jeder Wurm ja noch mit der größeren Hälfte im Boden steckt und da erst einmal heraus muß. Dann wird der Wurm einfach eingesaugt. Man staunt immer wieder was da so reingeht. Er wird erst einmal eingesaugt egal wie er kommt. Das müste eigentlich schon ausreichen um sich an der Rutenspitze bemerkbar zu machen und wenn der Haken gut ist sollte er schon sitzen. Der Wurm wird aber in der Regel nicht beim ersten Ensaugen auch verschluckt, sondern ein paar mal "gefoltert" bis er wohl die richtige Verdauungslage hat. Es macht wohl auch Sinn, die Würmer schon lang anzubieten, Wurmklumpen haben nicht den gleichen Reiz.
Also Hans und Willi geht es prima und wenn ich weiter aufmerksam zuschaue werde ich schon noch ein paar Plattengeheimnisse herausbekommen und da wir hier ja alle das Gleiche wollen werde ich Euch diese natürlich nicht vorenthalten.
Bis denn dann Waldi


----------



## IjmTex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hoi Waldi,

das mit dem Schalter umlegen, stelle ich auch schon seit Jahren fest. Ich habe das immer nur anders bezeichnet, nämlich so, daß dort unten einer die schwarz-weiß karierte Startflagge schwenkt und ab geht die Post. Man sitzt da, schaut gespannt auf die Rutenspitze und urplötzlich gehen die Beißattacken los. Jetzt kommt es drauf an welche Bedingungen man hat. Sind sie nicht so gut, hat man bei auflaufendem Wasser über einen gewissen Zeitraum ab und zu einen Biss. Sind es gute Verhältnisse so hat man anhaltend über 2 bis 3 Stunden andauerndes "Zuddeln" an der Rutenspitze. Sind die Bedingungen richtig optimal, so kann sich die Beißzeit über 5 bis 6 Stunden hinziehen und man fängt ununterbrochen Doubletten sowie Tripletten. Das sind dann natürlich die wahren Sternstunden, wobei man anscheinend auch noch durch den von Dir beschriebenen Futterneid extrem profitiert. Egal welche Bedingungen man auch hat, die Beißzeiten hören genau so abrupt auf wie sie angefangen haben und man hat wiederum den Eindruck, daß dort dann einer die Zielflagge schwenkt um dem ganzen Spuk ein Ende zu bereiten. Man kann zwar anschließend ab und zu noch einen Nachzügler fangen aber eigentlich lohnt es sich dann kaum noch weiter zu angeln. Die Plattfische haben wirklich ein merkwürdiges Beißverhalten. Habe auch immer wieder festgestellt, daß insbesondere bei wenig Wind und somit Ententeichverhältnissen, die Platten sich den Wurm so vorsichtig einverleiben, daß man absolut keine Bewegung an der Rutenspitze festgestellt hat. Man ist dann immer wieder total überrascht, daß man dann einen der platten Gesellen am Haken hat.

Ist Dir bei Deinen Beobachtungen denn schon einmal aufgefallen, daß sich Deine Platten beim Wurm aufnehmen fast überhaupt nicht bewegen, so daß es bei speziellen Verhältnissen eigentlich "normal" sein müßte, das man keinerlei Bewegungen an der Rutenspitze feststellen kann???

Kannst ja mal berichten!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin IjmTex,
die von Dir beschriebenen Beißzeiten der Platten habe ich auch schon sehr oft am Strand erlebt. Wenn ich nun meine zwei so betrachte macht man sich natürlich Gedanken, wie man die Jungs auch bei Beißflaute aus ihrer Grube locken kann. Bei der Nordseeangelei, z.B. in Zurich (Nordholland), versuche ich auch immer die Spuren im Watt zu lesen. Es war mir im letzten Herbst einmal ein Rätsel wieso ich bei HW und dann bei ablaufendem Wasser keine Bisse hatte obwohl ich dann bei NW dutzende "Flundergruben" genau an meinem Angelplatz feststellen konnte. Man kann es mit etwas Erfahrung genau erkennen wo eine Platte im Watt gelegen hat bis sie dem ablaufendem Wasser gefolgt ist, und es waren Hundertschaften. Aber wie gesagt, Beißen - Fehlanzeige. Bei auflaufendem Wasser, als dann auch die Bisse ausblieben, versuchte ich etwas aktiver zu angeln indem ich eine Ruete in der Hand behielt und ständig etwas zupfte. Nur mit dieser Technik konnte ich an diesem Tag noch eine Pfanne vollrkiegen.
Auch die "Selbstmörder" die ihren Biß nicht verraten sind mir schon öffters begegnet. Man zieht an und denkt wo soll das denn bei absolut glatten Wattuntergrund so festhängen. Aber es ist kein Hänger, sondern die Platte hat wieder nach der Vogelstraußpolitik ihr Heil im Vergraben gesucht und muß da erstmal rausgezogen werden. Es ist mir passier, daß ich bei zu wenig Gedult eine Montage abgerissen habe. Doch diese 2 Platten hatten wohl mit ihrem Leben abgeschlossen und wolten unbedingt in meine Pfanne. Ich habe bei NW nach meiner Montage gesucht und siehe da es hing eine Dublette dran, völlig im Schlick eingeraben und den Haken fast im A...
Hans und Willi sind aber eher die Wilden. Das kann aber auch an den Springwürmern liegen, denn wenn die einmal gepackt werden sind die wie eine Feder und reizen die Platten zu weiteren Atacken. Dabei ist mir der Gedanke gekommen bem nächsten Plattenansitz auch diese zappelden Springwürmer zumindest als Zugabe zu Watti oder Ringler anzubieten. Habe nur Bedenken, daß es ja im Salzwasser nicht lange zappeln wird. Ist vielleicht auch der Grund warum manchmal der Seeringelwurm besser als der Watti geht, da er sicher noch etwas Eigenbewegung am Haken hat.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Brandiangli (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

he Waldi #h 

erstmal danke für diese super (foto)storry !!#6 

mal nen vorschlag bzw idee - probier doch mal in deinem becken eine künstliche strömung herzustellen . 
würd gerne mal wissen , ob die flundern auf veränderung der wasserbewegung reagieren !?!
du sagst ja selber , das eine veränderung des beißverhaltens bei ablaufenden - auflaufenden wasser besteht

gruß aus berlin
brandiangli


----------



## Waldi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin brandiangli,
so was wie eine Strömung ist wohl schon vorhanden. Ich habe einen kräftigen Filter angeschlossen dessen Auslauf eine gute Strömung erzeugt. Die Platten liegen auch gern genau in diesem Strom im Sand. Es ist aber ein guter Gedanke mal zu testen ob sich die Platten ohne Filterströmung anders verhalten. Eine komplette Tide zu simulieren kriege ich wohl nicht hin.
Auch möchte ich mich hier ab morgen für 6 Wochen abmelden. Soll mich mal richtig erholen - KUR.
Um Hans und Willi wird sich Sohnemann kümmern.
Gruß Wald


----------



## Rosi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Waldi, du hast schöne Fotos reingestellt.
Da hier ja keine Gezeiten sind, kann man auch nicht sehen was sich am Ostseegrund so tut. Hier ist das Beißverhalten vom Licht abhängig. Die Platten beißen vorhersehbar, nachdem sich das Licht verändert hat. Also etwa eine halbe Stunde nach der Dämmerung abends, oder nach Sonnenaufgang morgens. Nach einer Dreiviertelstunde ist alles vorbei. Zwischendurch ist das schwierig. Ich habe schon mittags bei bedecktem Himmel gut gefangen und mitten in der Nacht. Immer mehr jedoch bei Brandung, also Strömung. Die Idee von Brandiangli finde ich gut. Aber versuch es erst wenn du wieder da bist. Nachher kommt Sohnemann noch mit der Technik durcheinander und den Jungs fehlt der Sauerstoff. Mir ist das schon 3mal mit dem Aquarium im Büro passiert. Kaum ist mein Kollege in Norge, streikt die Pumpe. 
Erhol dich gut und nach Ostern wollen wir sehen wie Hans und Willi gewachsen sind, bei sorgfältiger und liebevoller Pflege durch deinen Sohn, der ja auch obendrein schon Boardi ist.


----------



## Brashbooze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

@ Rosi      |kopfkrat 

Wo befindet sich denn die Seebrücke Rostock? Irgendwo Richtung Warnemünde? Und wo bekomme ich einen Berechtigungsschein dafür? Berufsbedingt bin ich nämlich öfter in dieser Ecke

Robert


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Brashbooze, die Seebrücke ist in Heiligendamm. Rostock, Bad Doberan, Heiligendamm. Oder an der Küste entlang. Warnemünde, Elmenhorst, Nienhagen, Börgerende, Heiligendamm.

Wenn du auf der anderen Seite von Rostock bist, ist in Graal Müritz auch noch eine Seebrücke. Die ist ein Stückchen kürzer als die in Heiligendamm.

Du benötigst einen Fischereischein und eine Tageskarte für die Küste. Die Tageskarte gibt es in fast allen Angelfachgeschäften und beim Fischereiaufsichtsamt. Das Amt ist hinter der Tierklinik.


----------



## Brashbooze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hi Rosi
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.Dann werde ich mal in Heiligendamm auf der Seebrücke die Watties baden. Darf dort auch am Tage gefischt werden, oder gilt da die Beschränkung 22 - 06 Uhr? #:


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Von Okt bis Mai kannst du durchangeln. Tag und Nacht. In 2004 hing erstmals eine Tafel mit Einschränkungen. Also ab 1.Mai darfst du nur von 22-08 Uhr angeln. Aber im Moment kannst du dir die kalten Finger ersparen. Die Dorsche sind winzig , Platte hat Schonzeit und Hering ist noch nicht da.


----------



## Brashbooze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Dann werd ich wohl noch etwas warten müssen. Ist bestimmt nicht witzig, im Schneesturm auf der Brrrrrr...ücke zu stehen. Ja, Hering dauert noch. Wir erwarten hier täglich unsere Stinte. Dann werde ich wohl erstmal damit Vorlieb nehmen.

Robert


----------



## Mendossa (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

@rosi - Fischereischein *und *Tageskarte? Ist das denn kein öffentliches Gewässer, wo ein Fischereischein ausreicht?


----------



## Rosi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Der Fischereischein ist der Nachweis, daß du angeln kannst. Der Küstenfischereischein ist die Berechtigung für die Küste in Meck-Pom, also das du hier angeln darfst. Kostet im Jahr 20€. Es gibt auch Tageskarten.

Irgendwann haben die Mecklenburger Fürsten das Fischereirecht von einem schwedischen oder dänischen König zugesprochen bekommen. Dieses reicht bis heute und berechtigt Mecklenburg dazu von den Anglern Geld zu verlangen, wenn sie in der Ostsee fischen wollen.
Ich habe schon so viel dazu gegoogelt, ich finde nicht genau raus wann das war und von wem das Geschenk kam. Muß mir mal ein Buch kaufen darüber.


----------



## ALUFISH (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

@ Waldi: Absolut ansprechendes Projekt, welches Du da momentan durchziehst. Hätte ich nie geahnt, dass Flachmänner im Süsswasser überleben können. Das sie beispielsweise die Elbe hochgehen kenne ich auch....aber das ist ja mehr oder weniger Brackwasser wegen der Gezeiten und so weiter. Respekt! Aber man kann ja auch Babys ohne Mutterbrust heranziehen. Du hast jetzt jedoch ein biologisches Anschaungsobjekt, in Echtzeit sozusagen, wo Du wirklich alle Geheimnisse der Flachmänner aufdecken kannst.Behalte es lieber für Dich!!

@rosi  Schreib doch noch mal ein Gedicht!


----------



## Rosi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Nein! Waldi soll es nicht für sich behalten. Wir sind auch neugierig!  Wenn er von der Kur ( voller Tatendrang ) zurück ist, hat er Infos versprochen.

@Alufish  gib mal einen Stichpunkt, vielleicht fällt mir was ein.


----------



## ALUFISH (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

@ rosi Ein bischen mehr Kreativität hätte ich Dir fast unterstellt.

Den Dorsch, der mich so geplagt
und den ich hundertmal gejagt,
und den ich niemals kriegen konnte,
weil er ja leider schwimmen konnte,
und der mir manchen Tag verdorben,
der Dorsch ist, gottlob, verstorben.
Er starb an Bauchweh und Migräne. —
De mortuis nil nisi bene!*


* Man soll von Toten nur gut sprechen

Tja, sowas fällt mal eben aus mir raus.

Alles klar??


----------



## Rosi (12. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Ich könnte mich wegkringeln, sowas beschäftigt dich also!

Darf ich mal scheu zusammenfassen?

Wenn der Dorsch die Kinder frißt, von einer fetten Flunder,
fängt Alufish ihn voller List und haut ihm eine runter.

Es wird wirklich Zeit, daß wir wieder in echt in die Brandung kommen und nicht nur darüber schreiben!


----------



## chippog (12. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

nun sitz ich hier und träume leise
vom angeln auf des fjordes eise
nur einmal ist es mir gelungen
mit meiner frau und mit den jungen
damen und die fingen klasse
doch tage drauf brach eisesmasse
in abertausend kleine splitter
ich sitz an land und warte bitter
auf's nächste dicke angeleis
doch sommerts wohl zuerst, ich weiss
dann sitze ich im boot und träume
vom dicken eis statt wellenschäume
wer nie durchs eisloch angeln tat
dem fehlt zu solch idee der draht

skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## Rosi (13. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Mensch Chipp, du kannst ja richtig romantisch werden! Eisangeln muß toll sein! Das gräbt verschüttete Talente aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Winter will sich in diesem Jahr nicht verabschieden. Bei uns schneit es schon wieder. Kleiner Lichtblick, am Freiteg fahren wir ans Mittelmeer. Dort sind 10 Grad mehr als hier. 2 Wochen lang werde ich nur surfen, Rotwein süffeln und angeln. Sogar mein Mann darf dort angeln, hier nicht, ohne Schein. Er ist ein bischen bockig. Er sagt, er hat schon als kleiner Junge am Teich geangelt und nun soll er einen Nachweis erbringen, daß er es auch kann. Dann eben nicht mehr in Deutschland. Auch ein verschüttetes Talent, vielleicht packt es ihn ja wieder.


----------



## chippog (14. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

irgendwo verstehe ich ihn. mein vater macht es übrigens genau so, hingegen nicht aus bockigkeit, sondern aus faulheit. er bekommt von mir das komplette equippment für den norgeangelurlaub gestellt. na und wo in deutschland willst du solche angelerlebnisse wie in norge auftun? einen gruss an deinen mann und skitfiske im mittelmeer! schreib mal ein paar zeilen über euren angeltripp wenn du wieder im lande bist! gute reise! chipp


----------



## Waldi (19. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Moin,
habe eben mal kurz den Internetzugang eines "Mitinsassen" und mußte natürlich erst mal lesen was hier so weiter passiert.
Ihr seit ja wieder richtige Poeten.
Leider muß ich Euch aber mitteilen, daß Hans und Willi, meine zwei neuen, das Zeitliche gesegnet haben. Es war sicher nicht die Schuld von Sohnemann. Es hat sich ein fieser Pilz ins Becken geschlichen, den wir zu spät erkannt haben und leider nicht mehr erfolgreich behandel konnten. Ich werde mir aber neue Platten keschern, wenn ich wieder da bin und mein Projekt fortsetzen, denn ich bin sicher die haben sich sonst sehr gut im Aqarium gehalten und waren quitsch vergnügt. Man muß eben doch eher auf Krankheiten, wie auch bei andere Aqarienfischen, achten.
Am 05.04. bin ich wieder am Netz und dann natürlich auch am Wasser.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MWK (22. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo alle zusammen mit Genuß hab ich das ganze Thema gelesen - danke an alle Authoren!

@ Waldi: Ich bin auch begeisterter Aquarianer. Ich habe ein relativ großes Barschbecken und draussen im Gartenhaus ein Becken mit heimischen Fischen (Weissfische Barsch Stichlinge...). Dein Projekt hat daher meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit weil ich weiß wie schwierig es ist wilde Fische zu halten. Mit Meeresfischen ist das ganze Wahrscheinlich nochmal 50% schwieriger da sie ja Salz gewohnt sind.

Da ich eh schon länger über ein Salzwasser AQ nachdenken wäre es ja wohl echt genial ein Ostseebecken einzurichten! Warum immer nur Südseefische - ein Ostseebecken ist da viel reizvoller. Also bitte behalte uns deine tollen Berichte nicht vor. Zwar ist es einfacher für Angler die Fische dann zu überlisten aber auch sie evtl. zu schützen.

Warum willst du den Fischen denn das Salzwasser entwöhnen? Neben dem Pilz hat die entwöhnung die Fische sicherlich geschwächt immerhin sind die kleinen ja schon vor dem Pilz eingegangen. Ic hoffe du kannst nach deiner Kur schnell wieder neue ergattern!

Gruß Markus


----------



## chippog (26. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

jau, salzwasseraquarium träume ich auch von, will jedoch bis fast zur pensionierung warten, da ich davon ausgehe, dass es nicht nur geduld, sondern auch viel zeit bedarf! ich stelle mir da son teil nicht viel wärmer als vier grad vor. da wir bald anbauen, werde ich versuchen im hohlraum unterm anbau irgendetwas aquariummässiges auszubauen. mal sehn und dir waldi skitfiske und einen gesünderen weiteren flunderversuch! chippog


----------



## Rosi (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Schade Waldi, aber du hast ja auch noch Scholli zum beobachten!


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wenn Dorsche Flundern fressen, dann ...*

Hallo Waldi, habe ich was verpasst? Was ist mit Scholli? Der lebte doch im Gartenteich und nicht im Aquarium.
Hi Chipp, stell dir vor, mein Liebster hat die Fischereischeinprüfung bestanden!!
Gutes Zureden!


----------

